# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  چک کردن online بودن کاربر

## Iman_a13

سلام دو.ستان کسی میدونه که چگونه میشه برنامه نوشت که بفهمیم مثلا چند نفر online هستد مثل yahoo messanger که می تونیم بفهمیم دوستامون کی آنلاین هستند.

مرسی

----------


## hojjatcroos

قاعدتا شما کسانی که کاربر شما هستند را با Ip شناسایی می کنید پس باید بر اساس Ip این کار را انجام دهید و جستجوی شما بر اساس Ip باشد

----------


## Iman_a13

دوست عزیز 

مگه با هر بار کانکت شدن کاربر یک ip جدید نمی گیرد پس چه طوری چک کنم میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید من خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

نرم افزاری مثل یاهو مسنجر نیاز داره که اول کاربر بهش لاگین کنه. وقتی که کاربر لاگین کرد، نرم افزار سرور وضعیت آنلاین کاربر را ثبت میکنه. هر کلاینتی که لیستی از دوستان داره، مرتبا از سرور وضعیت آنلاین دوستانش را می پرسه، سرور هم مرتبا وضعیت آنلاین هر کلاینت را بررسی میکنه.

----------


## Iman_a13

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Felony

ببینید اگه شبکه ی شما محلی باشه IP ها رو خودتون با سرور ست میکنید و IP ها همیشه یکی هستند و به راحتی میتونید تشخیص بدید کدوم سیستم (IP) آنلاین هست و کدام نیست ، ولی اگه شبکه اینترنت باشه مثل نرم افزار یاهو مسنجر قضیه همونطور که آقای کشاورز گفتن فرق میکنه ، و میشه یه چیز تو مایه های زیر :


شما اکانتتون رو میسازید و بعد از ساخته شدن اکانت یه رکورد به اسم شما در سرور ایجاد میشه که نوعش از نوع Boolean هست ، مثلا نام کاربری شما zxc123 هست پس یه رکورد در دیتابیس سرور سایت با همین نام یعنی zxc123 ساخته میشه که میتونه 2 حالت True یا False داشته باشه .

True= آنلاین ، False= آفلاین

حالا هر بار که تو نرم افزار نام کاربری و کلمه ی عبورتون رو وارد میکنید ، و وارد حساب خودتون میشین مقدار این متغییر منطقی True میشه و بعد از خروج شما هم مقدار این متغییر False ، حالا هر کس وقتی به حساب خودش وارد میشه ابتدا لیست افرادی که تو حسابش هستن به طور اتوماتیک برای سرور یاهو ارسال میشه و سرور افرادی که متغیر مربوطشون True باشه به نام Online و افرادی که False باشن رو آفلاین برای برنامه ی مسنجر شما برمیگردونه و نرم افزار مسنجر شما هم اونها رو برای شما نمایش میدشون .

البته 100% اینطور نیست ها ، ولی خوب اصول و روش کار دقیقا همین هست .

----------

